# Teacher moving to Cairo



## sylviatherollingstone (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi all,
I am a teacher moving to Cairo this July. I was wondering if anyone could tell me about some great places I can buy American items like toiletries or snacks. I will be living in either Heliopolis or Maadi. Also I was wonder if anyone knows of any apartments in or near those areas. My job will be giving me 3,000 Egyptian pounds per month to assist with housing. I assume this will not be enough to find accommodations that are like the US. Can anyone give me an idea of how much I might need to contribute of my own cash? Any other general tips would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your new job.

Cairo is a modern city.. we use toiletries here they are not just something that Americans use so buying them will be no problem. Snacks try the supermarkets and you may find what you are looking for.. just try and remember this is Egypt and not America and one day you will find something and then you wont for the next 6 months.
Your best bet to finding an apartment is when you get here, it's basically tramp the streets to you find what you are looking for.

Maiden


----------



## sylviatherollingstone (Mar 22, 2011)

lol thanks. I knew after I posted it sounded arrogant. I just want to make sure I have some of the comforts of home to ease the culture shock. I am glad to hear that I should wait, I was worried about trying to get a place from the states.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

When it comes to toiletries, if you don't find what you're looking for in supermarkets I recommend El Azaby pharmacy, branches can be found all over Egypt and it's such a breath of fresh air not having to haggle the prices as everything is fixed and reasonable.

It's my biggest pet hate when men argue with me over the cost of "women's products" in the pharmacy, do they not realise when you need something on a monthly basis you might just know how much they're supposed to cost!!! Grrrrrrr.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

sylviatherollingstone said:


> Hi all,
> I am a teacher moving to Cairo this July. I was wondering if anyone could tell me about some great places I can buy American items like toiletries or snacks. I will be living in either Heliopolis or Maadi. Also I was wonder if anyone knows of any apartments in or near those areas. My job will be giving me 3,000 Egyptian pounds per month to assist with housing. I assume this will not be enough to find accommodations that are like the US. Can anyone give me an idea of how much I might need to contribute of my own cash? Any other general tips would be helpful and appreciated.


Welcome to the forum!

Make 5 posts, then PM me--I think you are going to be teaching where I do! I am from Texas as well....


----------



## Peebles (May 9, 2011)

Hi. I am also moving to Cairo for a teaching job. 3000 is what we get for accommodation and have been advice to share to get a better place. I am in now worried about what else I would have to live on. I was told I would get 250UK pounds a month in Egyptian pounds, this does not sound like much to live on. Saw that other teachers had posted on this thread and was wondering what idea you had on how much you have to live on and what your thoughts were?
Cheers


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

*new to egypt*



sylviatherollingstone said:


> Hi all,
> I am a teacher moving to Cairo this July. I was wondering if anyone could tell me about some great places I can buy American items like toiletries or snacks. I will be living in either Heliopolis or Maadi. Also I was wonder if anyone knows of any apartments in or near those areas. My job will be giving me 3,000 Egyptian pounds per month to assist with housing. I assume this will not be enough to find accommodations that are like the US. Can anyone give me an idea of how much I might need to contribute of my own cash? Any other general tips would be helpful and appreciated.


YOu can find an apartment that is nice for that amount. If you want a house then yes you should add a lot more. OF course be warned that apartment renters will try to jack up the price as they think you are a millionare. Treat apartment hunting as though you are going to yard sales...walk away if it is not what you think is right.


----------



## sarasamer (May 30, 2011)

hi silvia,
I have available room i my flat in Heliopolis, nice and quiet area, seperate room, fully furnished, air condition.. price is 1200EGP per month including all expences "water&electricity" let me know if you are intrested.

Regards,
Sara


----------

